# Looking for sub Central NY



## DJs Lawncare (Aug 16, 2003)

Looking for a sub in Baldwinsville, NY


----------



## Grisi24 (Oct 19, 2005)

Your not the only one I gave up putting in a bid for Brook Field Power because I didn't know anyone is B Ville.


----------



## DJs Lawncare (Aug 16, 2003)

Tell me about it. If I have any intelligence next year I will get a truck set up for B'ville. Apparentyl nobody plows in B'ville.


----------



## DBG (Nov 16, 2008)

If you guys are still looking for someone let me know. I live in liverpool and was only gonna do a couple driveways this year but am up for anything.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

a little too far west for me...


----------

